# Fuse in plug of Printer



## dewdrop (2 Aug 2011)

My printer appears to be "dead" with no light showing. Someone suggested i should check fuse in plug. This is marked 10 Amp but I cannot find such a fuse. Only 15 Amp fuse and ones lower than 10 are available. No one in these shops nowadays seem to have much knowledge as to whether it is ok to put a 15 amp fuse in the socket.  any help much appreciated.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Aug 2011)

..


----------



## SparkRite (2 Aug 2011)

dewdrop said:


> My printer appears to be "dead" with no light showing. Someone suggested i should check fuse in plug. This is marked 10 Amp but I cannot find such a fuse. Only 15 Amp fuse and ones lower than 10 are available. No one in these shops nowadays seem to have much knowledge as to whether it is ok to put a 15 amp fuse in the socket.  any help much appreciated.



Thats a new one on me, a 15Amp plugtop fuse, what colour was it?

*Never* put in a higher rated fuse than the one supplied, if you cannot get the proper rated fuse then you must install a lower rated one.

Popular plugtop fuses are :- 13, 10, 5, 3 amp


----------



## dewdrop (3 Aug 2011)

sorry i should have said 13 amp instead of 15 and thanks for the advice re a lower amp fuse


----------



## JoeB (3 Aug 2011)

I have never seen a 10A fuse, but I have just pruchased a garden extension lead rated for 10A, so it might have a 10A fuse in it.

I think a printer should be ok with a 5A fuse. If you get to a electrical wholesaler type shop they'd have a pack of ten fuses for less than 2 Euro., they might not sell individual ones.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Aug 2011)

JoeBallantin said:


> I have never seen a 10A fuse, but I have just pruchased a garden extension lead rated for 10A, so it might have a 10A fuse in it.
> 
> I think a printer should be ok with a 5A fuse. If you get to a electrical wholesaler type shop they'd have a pack of ten fuses for less than 2 Euro., they might not sell individual ones.



Not that common, but exists all the same............

http://www.meteorelectrical.com/fuses_plug-top-fuses_deta-10-amp-plug-top-fuse.html


  Absolutely re, a printer being OK with a 5A fuse, or even a 3A one, remember the plugtop fuse is there to protect the cable and *not* the device.


----------

